

Google launches Uber competitor in Israel - zabramow
http://www.haaretz.com/mobile/1.664577?v=5A35CB23142E97BE3D4748718E81152E

======
greenyoda
This sounds like traditional carpooling, not like an "Uber competitor" (as the
HN title claims).

From the article:

 _" RideWith will link up passengers who want to get to their workplaces with
drivers making a similar trip. The number of trips drivers are able to make is
limited to two a day, and only from their home neighborhoods to their
workplaces. The passenger will pay the driver a nominal fare for the trip, as
determined by the distance, and the service is built in such a way that
drivers will not be able to transform it into a business, but will only
receive compensation for the time and the gas they use to provide
transportation for an additional passenger in their car."_

The actual headline of the article is much more accurate:

"Google's Waze to launch worldwide carpooling pilot in Israel"

